# Hello from Kent



## Donnapoo

Hi we sadly just lost our Cocker Spaniel after he was hit by a car this week. He was only 18 months old. Our house feels very empty and we are thinking about getting another puppy in a couple of months time. I saw a cockapoo and fell in love. 
Can anyone let me know of a reputable breeder in the Kent area?
Thanks, Donna


----------



## Dylansmum

Hi Donna, so sad to hear about your loss - that's dreadful. I am sure that a cockapoo would be great or you - some similarities, but also a bit different from your last dog. I don't know any breeders in Kent, but I got my dog from a breeder in Essex about a half hour from the Dartford crossing and they have a 2 week old litter. I don't rate them particularly as breeders, but I do recommend their pups, if that makes any sense. Happy to give you more info if you want it. Good luck in your search.


----------



## parapluie

Aww that's dreadful  As someone who also just last week lost a pet I feel your pain. Cockapoos are simply lovely. I wish you the best of luck in finding a new addition to your family <3


----------



## Donnapoo

Thanks Guys. It has been a terrible time and still very raw. Something only time can heal.


----------



## wilfiboy

Oh how terrible at least by getting a cockapoo you'll be getting something similar without feeling like your replacing him . Good luck with your search. Much love x


----------



## kendal

hey welcome, sorry to hear about your cocker, hope you find the right pup for you.


----------



## JoJo

So sorry to hear about your cocker spaniel .. that has sent shivers down my spine... So sad...

Welcome and I am in Berkshire but sure there will some good breeders in Kent... have a look on Epupz..... and choose your cockapoo wisely ... ie a very professional breeder (not a puppy farm), or a loving family home who adore their pets which they have breed.

Personally I like the hobby breeders who are totally cockapoo mad and put alot of love and effort into just having a few litters.... I have done alot of research on cockapoos, waited 3 years to get one, and you want a cockapoo that originally comes from a show cocker spaniel rather than a working type as theses tend to be calmer ... also a F1, F2 and F3 are all good in my opinion just make sure you see the parents .... thats is what your puppy will grow into  

Meet your puppy and fall in love .... Cockapoos are fun, pretty and so kind natured... you have picked a lovely breed.


----------



## Jensonsmummy

Hi Donna, so sorry to hear about your sad loss. We are in Kent but travelled to Essex, Chelmsford, to get our wonderful Cockapoo. We found him through Breedersonline and are infact thinking of a second pup but only from him! Our boy is 1 on the 31st May and my family is all the better for having him. Good luck for your search, Suzy


----------



## Enneirda.

Welcome Donna.  I'm afraid I can't offer any help on a breeder, but I wanted to say sorry about your cocker, and good luck on finding a great new pup.


----------



## spindlelegs

Hi, sorry to hear of your loss. We're in Kent and I've been looking for a good breeder for a while, i'm sure they're out there! I've given up on going local though and have gone through with a recommendation from a friend. We're going to Anzils in Liverpool, bit of a trek I know! Topmac look very good, but their next litter isn't until October, so if you're happy to wait, I would check them out. I think they're in Essex. Whoever you decide to go for in the end, make sure you see the parents! x


----------



## francesjl

sorry about your puppy, we had a cocker too who had to be put to sleep when he was ill, we had 6 mths before we got our first cockapoo, we then got another a year later. I found them on pets4homes under cocker, they are friendly, lively and very loveable, very much like cockers !


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Really sorry to hear of your loss, but as you say nothing can make you feel better just time. 
We are breeders ourselves and are near Boston in Lincolnshire. We keep two Cockapoo boys here so that people can come and meet them, the mini poodle stud dogs and all of the cocker mums when they visit. We welcome anyone by appointment and we show them all of our dogs and the set-up here even if it is a fact finding trip.
Our suggestion would be to visit several breeders if possible, and make us one of those too  and you will instinctively choose the breeder and the type of Cockapoo that suits you. There are lots of different variations in look and temperament bred from different combinations of the two sizes and two different builds of poodle and the three types of cockers. Everyone has their own preference and you must decide which one takes your fancy.


----------



## alfiedoo

Hi Donna so sorry to hear about your sad loss! Cant imagine how you are feeling at the moment. Good luck with your search. x


----------



## embee

Jukee Doodles said:


> We welcome anyone by appointment and we show them all of our dogs and the set-up here even if it is a fact finding trip.


These guys are really great and are genuinely happy for anyone to visit on a fact finding trip with no pressure to commit to having a puppy. We visited twice and Stephen and Julia spent ages talking to us, showing us the boys, girls, 2 cockapoos they have there and a beautiful litter of puppies. Interestingly we didn't even know about or get to see the puppies till right at the end as they said they wanted us to see grown up versions before being seduced by fluffy babies. The second time we went back we spent over an hour playing ball with all the girls and one of my lads even got a quad bike ride thrown in and got to help them give the girls their food - they were all getting a great BARF chicken body - no cheap kibble in site!!!!!!

In the end we got our Flo on impulse elsewhere. Anyone should of course go along, see for themselves and make their own decision but I would recommend that you include them when visiting different breeders.


----------

